# Help needed - Male Rabbits for Rehoming (2 Seperate)



## nataliegrace (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone could help, my partner and I have two rabbits, they have been bonded for over 2 years now but recently fought - I re-bonded them successfully after this. However, they have since fought again and during my next attempt to re-bond they are particularly violent with one another and, despite numerous attempts, I have had no success. 

We've therefore had to make the really difficult decision to give them up for adoption. 

Both are male they have been neutered and have had their vaccinations every year. One is a large lop cross (Kiwi - approx 3.8kg at last weigh) and the other a netherland dwarf (Leo - approx 1.2 kg at last weigh). 

They both have great temperaments and are just lovely buns but we unfortunately cannot accommodate them seperately 

We've already contacted the RSPCA and Blue Cross but they are unable to help us. 

Photo's and further details are available - please just ask. 

If anyone has any advice or is interested then please get in contact. We are in the Medway Kent Area

Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm really sorry that I can't have them. I would recommend Pets4homes and I would advertise them separately. I'm sure someone would take them.


----------

